# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Bloedarmoede/Anemie - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Anemie (Bloedarmoede)* 

Bloedarmoede wil zeggen dat er te weinig rode bloedcellen in het bloed zitten of dat de rode bloedcellen te weinig hemoglobine bevatten. 
[B]Hemoglobine[B] (Hb) is een ijzerhoudend eiwit dat in de rode bloedcellen (erytrocyten) aanwezig is en ervoor zorgt dat zuurstof uit de longen gebonden en vervoerd kan worden. 
Bij een man bedraagt het aantal rode bloedcellen ong. 5.200.000 per mm3 bloed, bij vrouwen 4.700.000. 

Een rode bloedcel heeft een gemiddelde levensduur van 90 tot 120 dagen. Oude bloedcellen worden via de lever en de milt afgevoerd. Er worden voortdurend nieuwe rode bloedcellen aangemaakt in het beenmerg. 
Dit proces heet *erythropoiesis* en het wordt geregeld door de afscheiding van het hormoon erythropoietine (EPO) door de nieren.

Is uw Hb-gehalte te laag, dan kan er niet genoeg zuurstof door de rode bloedcellen worden vervoerd. 

*Vrouw:* 
 normale Hb-gehalte: 7,3 - 10 mmol/ml 
 bloedarmoede: lager dan 7,3 mmol/ml 

*Man:* 
 normale Hb-gehalte: 7,8 - 10,8 mmol/ml 
 bloed-armoede: lager dan 7,8 mmol/ml 

Bloedarmoede is geen op zichzelf staande ziekte maar zoals koorts eerder een alarmsignaal dat er iets aan de hand is. 


*Klachten* 
 Bloedarmoede kan ongemerkt verlopen en bij toeval ontdekt worden bij een bloedonderzoek. 
Door bloedarmoede kunt u zich ook moe en zwak voelen. Bij inspanning wordt u sneller kortademig. Verder kunnen klachten optreden als duizeligheid, het gevoel flauw te vallen, hartkloppingen, transpireren, hoofdpijn en oorsuizen. Bleekheid treedt pas op als het hemoglobine-gehalte sterk is verminderd.
Andere mogelijke klachten zijn lusteloosheid, slaapproblemen, concentratieproblemen, maag- en darmstoornissen, koudegevoel en bij mannen impotentie of minder zin in seks.
 Bloedarmoede tengevolge van een vitaminetekort kan ook aanleiding geven tot ontstekingen van de mond en/of de tong en neurologische verschijnselen. 
 Bij kinderen kan bloedarmoede aanleiding geven tot vertraging van de groei en van de mentale ontwikkeling.

Bij kinderen bestaat er een testje om vast te stellen of je kind bloedarmoede heeft: trek het onderste ooglid van je kind omlaag en bekijk de binnenkant. Wanneer de kleur bleek is in plaats van rozerood, dan is de kans groot dat je kind bloedarmoede heeft. 
Of deze klachten veroorzaakt worden door bloedarmoede, kan alleen worden vastgesteld aan de hand van een (uitgebreid) bloedonderzoek.
Daarbij wordt o.m. gekeken naar de concentratie van hemoglobine en ferritine in het bloed. 
Een laag hemoglobinegehalte alleen hoeft namelijk niet te betekenen dat het lichaam over te weinig ijzer beschikt. Of er werkelijk sprake is van een ijzertekort, is alleen vast te stellen door de zogenaamde transferrine-receptor in het bloed te bepalen. Daaraan is te zien in hoeverre het lichaam om ijzer 'vraagt'. 


*Oorzaken* 
Bloedarmoede kan ontstaan door:
 een tekort aan ijzer (dit is de meest voorkomende oorzaak), 
 een tekort aan vitamine B12 of foliumzuur, 
 een chronische ziekte, infectie of ontsteking, 
 een erfelijke afwijking. 


*Ijzergebrek* (= ferriprieve anemie) 
IJzer is de belangrijkste bouwsteen van hemoglobine. Een ijzertekort kan ontstaan door bloedverlies, een ijzertekort in de voeding en een verminderde opname van ijzer in de darm.
De behoeften zijn in verhouding tot het lichaamsgewicht het grootst gedurende het eerste levensjaar en dan vooral tussen de 4 en 12 maanden. Tijdens de eerste 3 à 4 maanden beschikt de pasgeborene over een goede ijzerreserve, voornamelijk in de lever en de rode bloedcellen (ongeveer 50 mg per kg lichaamsgewicht). Het hoge hemoglobineniveau bij de geboorte vormt een belangrijke ijzerreserve, die tijdens de eerste 6 à 8 weken aangesproken wordt. Dit mechanisme laat toe het hemoglobineniveau op een peil van 12 g per liter te houden tot de leeftijd van 3 à 4 maanden. De totale ijzerreserve van het organisme blijft dus stabiel op ongeveer 250 mg, terwijl het gemiddeld lichaamsgewicht van 3,5 naar 6 kg stijgt. 
 Vanaf deze leeftijd is een externe ijzeropname van 0,7 mg per dag noodzakelijk om het haemoglobine op een normaal peil te houden. Dergelijke opname laat tevens toe de ijzerreserve naar ongeveer 330 mg op 6 maanden en 450 mg op 12 maanden te brengen. Gezien de verliezen wordt de behoefte tijdens het eerste levensjaar op 0,9 mg ijzer per dag geraamd. 
 Tijdens de tienerjaren neemt de groei aanzienlijk toe en de gemiddelde behoefte aan ijzer bedraagt ± 1,5 mg per dag. Dit leidt tot een aanbeveling voor jongens van 10 tot 13 mg per dag. Voor meisjes in de puberteit is hieraan nog de hoeveelheid toe te voegen, nodig om de maandstonden te compenseren.
 Voor volwassenen geldt een dagelijkse aanbevolen opname van 9 mg per dag voor de man en 8 mg per dag voor de vrouw, verhoogd met 12 mg per dag tot 20 mg per dag om de menstruatie te compenseren.
 De ijzeropname van zwangere vrouwen moet de verliezen compenseren, in de placentaire en foetale behoeften voorzien en de uitbreiding van de rode celmassa mogelijk maken. Dit komt neer op een totaal van ongeveer 1 g voor de ganse zwangerschapsperiode. Geschat wordt dat bij ong. 20% van de zwangere vrouwen een ijzertekort optreedt. IJzersupplementatie is bijgevolg soms nuttig na het eerste trimester van de zwangerschap. 
 Tijdens de borstvoeding geldt een aanbeveling van 10 mg per dag. 


*Bloedverlies* 
Bijvoorbeeld na een ongeval, een operatie of bevalling, na een periode van langdurige of heftige menstruaties, of wanneer u gedurende langere tijd (ongemerkt) kleine beetjes bloed verliest, bijvoorbeeld in uw maag of darmen. Zulk sluipend bloedverlies kan optreden bij gebruik van bepaalde pijnstillers (acetylsalicylzuur, ibuprofen, naproxen, diclofenac), bij een ziekte van de maag of darmen, of bij intensief sporten (zoals lopen). 


*De voeding bevat te weinig ijzer* 
Een normale, evenwichtige voeding bevat in het algemeen net voldoende ijzer. 
*Het typisch westers dieet voorziet in ongeveer 6 mg heem en non-heem ijzer per 1000 kcal. Uit een recente studie, waarin de dagelijkse ijzerinname via de voeding in België werd onderzocht, blijkt dat de gemiddelde inname voor volwassenen 11,3 +/- 4,4 mg per dag bedraagt, wat boven de aanbevolen dagelijkse hoeveelheid voor mannen ligt, maar onder de aanbevolen hoeveelheid voor menstruerende vrouwen
*Ook vegetariërs moeten aandacht besteden aan hun ijzeropname. Ijzer uit dierlijke producten wordt nl. beter opgenomen wordt dan ijzer uit plantaardige producten. De opname van ijzer uit plantaardige producten kan wel verbeterd worden, door deze producten gelijktijdig met vitamine C-rijke producten zoals sinaasappelsap, een kiwi, groene groenten of vitamine C in tabletvorm. 
*Door gelijktijdig gebruik van koffie, thee en melkproducten kan de opname van ijzer uit het maagdarmkanaal juist geremd worden. Als iemand neigt tot een lage ijzervoorraad, dan moeten deze dranken dus niet tijdens een (ijzerrijke) maaltijd genomen worden. 


*Het ijzer wordt gebrekkig opgenomen in het maagdarmkanaal.* 
IJzer wordt slechts gedeeltelijk door het lichaam in het maagdarmkanaal opgenomen. 
Deze opname kan verstoord worden door diverse factoren.
 Maagzweer, coelakie...
 sommige geneesmiddelen zoals niet-steroïdale ontstekingsremmers (zoals aspirine) 


*Gebrek aan Vitamine B12 of foliumzuur* 
Bloedarmoede door gebrek aan vitamine B12 in de voeding, komt uitzonderlijk voor als er in de voeding gedurende langere tijd geen dierlijke producten zijn opgenomen. Dit kan voorkomen bij strenge vegetariërs en bij alcoholisten. 
Meestal is bloedarmoede door gebrek aan vitamine B12 het gevolg van een ziekte van de maag of darmen waardoor vitamine B12 niet door het lichaam wordt opgenomen.
Bloedarmoede door een gebrek aan foliumzuur komt meestal door een tekort in de voeding. Dit kan voorkomen bij alcoholisten en bij mensen die een streng dieet volgen. 


*Chronische ziekte* 
 Veel chronische ziekten zoals bv. reuma, (herhaalde) infecties of kanker kunnen de aanmaak van hemoglobine verstoren. Waarschijnlijk worden de rode bloedcellen hierbij ook sneller afgebroken ( Hemolytische bloedarmoede)
 Soms maken de nieren niet voldoende erytropoëtine aan. Dat is de stof die het beenmerg stimuleert om rode bloedcellen en hemoglobine te maken. Een EPO-tekort is meestal een gevolg van chronische ziekten of een kankerbehandeling.
 Soms kan een erfelijke afwijking van het hemoglobine bloedarmoede veroorzaken. De rode bloedcellen kunnen dan minder zuurstof vervoeren en worden sneller afgebroken. Voorbeelden van deze afwijkingen zijn thalassemie (komt haast uitsluitend bij mensen uit het middellandse zeegebied voor) en sikkelcelziekte (komt uitsluitend bij negroide mensen voor). 


*Behandeling* 
De behandeling is uiteraard afhankelijk van de oorzaak. 


Zie vervolg...
(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Vervolg artikel

*Voeding*
Alleen bij een ernstig afwijkend voedingspatroon of bij een toegenomen behoefte aan bouwstoffen, (bijvoorbeeld bij kinderen in de groei of bij vrouwen tijdens de zwangerschap) krijgt u het advies naast het gebruik van gezonde voeding extra ijzer-, vitamine B12- en foliumzuurrijke producten te gebruiken.

- IJzerrijke producten zijn o.m.:
• vrijwel alle vleessoorten, 
• bepaalde vissoorten (kabeljauw, haring en sardines), 
• bepaalde schaal- en schelpdieren (garnalen, mosselen en oesters), 
• peulvruchten zoals bruine en witte bonen, linzen en sojabonen, 
• vrijwel alle noten, 
• brood, 
• gedroogd fruit, met name abrikozen en vijgen, 
• fruit uit blik of pot (zoals frambozen, rode bessen en kersen), 
• bepaalde groenten, met name andijvie, artisjok, broccoli, courgette, doperwten, druivenblad, postelein, tomatenpuree, raapstelen en schorseneren. 
- Vitamine B12 zit uitsluitend in dierlijk voedsel zoals vlees, vis en zuivelproducten.
- Foliumzuur zit vooral in lever, asperges, spinazie, volkoren producten en peulvruchten. 


*Geneesmiddelen*
• Bloedverlies tijdens de menstruatie kan bijvoorbeeld verminderen door gebruik van de anticonceptiepil.
• Soms kan gebruik van pijnstillers (zoals acetylsalicylzuur, ibuprofen, naproxen, of diclofenac) het maagslijmvlies beschadigen en bloedarmoede veroorzaken. In dat geval kunt u beter op een pijnstiller als paracetamol overstappen.
• Wanneer een tekort aan ijzer de oorzaak van bloedarmoede is, en goede voeding dit niet heeft kunnen voorkomen, dan heeft u extra ijzer nodig in de vorm van tabletten of drank (bij voorkeur ferrofumaraat). Deze middelen kunnen maagklachten geven, verstopping en zwarte ontlasting. Gelijktijdig gebruik van vitamine C bevordert de opname van ijzer in de darm. Na vier weken wordt het ijergehalte opnieuw gecontroleerd. Na normalisering van het ijzergehalte wordt de behandeling nog een tweetal maanden voortgezet. 
• Foliumzuur is in de vorm van tabletten verkrijgbaar.
• Mensen met een opnamestoornis voor vitamine B12 kunnen dit per injectie toegediend krijgen.
• Alleen bij zeer ernstige bloedarmoede worden soms extra rode bloedcellen gegeven (bloedtransfusie).
• In geval van een tekort aan EPO, zoals bij nier- en kankerpatiënten, zal EPO worden toegediend. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## everzeez

Huy! Goed werk. Ik zal kijken wat ik kan uit te komen is. Bedankt

----------

